#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Facebook Insights into Olympic Games

## Bhavya

Recently, Facebook and Instagram have engaged with Olympics content on the platforms and shared insights into how users engage with the Olympic Games content on the the platforms. You can take a look at those Facebook insights in the below graphic.

----------

